# Cassopolis, MI Senior f. *SADE* ID 2009-0087



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sade 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 2009-0087 
Cass County Animal Control, Cassopolis, MI 

Sade (seh-day) is as gorgeous as her picture. This 8 year-old gal is friendly and playful. She is likes other dogs,(please don't ask her to share the food bowl), kids and visitors. Sade has not been around cats, tho. She loves to play ball and fetch sticks. Sade is reportedly housebroken too. Sade is a product of the economy, her owner can't afford her. All she needs is updating on her shots and spaying to become picture perfect!


Cassopolis, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">269/445-3701</span> 

This is a high-kill gassing shelter.
I've emailed to find out her age as Petfinder lists her as both young and 8 years old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't these two look alike? 







This was posted 1/14 in the same city. I wonder if he is her son...his listing has been removed-here is his thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post934674


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Where is Cassopolis at?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Down near the border, west side


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Doreen, this is where Steppenwolf kennels is where I took Sabbit. Straight down US-131.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, I thought it sounded familiar. Wasn't quite sure, having a senior moment. By the way Sabbit is doing good.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good to hear! not about your senior moment-LOL but that she is ok!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the reply I got when I emailed about her age:

"Hi,
Sade is still considered a young gal--age range is 15-16 years, so from the choices I had, she was not a senior dog. There is no middle age category, unfortunately, so I put her in the young! Come and meet her! She is very nice."


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

BUMP for the pretty girl!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------

